# Another government program



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.usda.gov/media/press-releases/2018/08/27/usda-announces-details-assistance-farmers-impacted-unjustified


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We discussed this a while back.....I think it's a good move, and I don't like government programs.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

At current bean prices ($8.40'ish), that $1.65 is going to mean a lot to me! It'll put me slightly over break even.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They only pay of 50% of production on the first payment, then if they have a second they'll cover the other 50%. Thats all fine and dandy, but just when will those payments show up? Not going to do a lot of good if they drag the first one out till 2019 then take another 3-4 months to decide on a second.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> They only pay of 50% of production on the first payment, then if they have a second they'll cover the other 50%. Thats all fine and dandy, but just when will those payments show up? Not going to do a lot of good if they drag the first one out till 2019 then take another 3-4 months to decide on a second.


Not going to sell the beans till early 2019 anyway so I guess it will be ok.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I noticed when this program came out especially on another agricultural-based website were they have a forum, usually whenever this subject comes up there's 10 guys on here saying to hell with the FSA they can eat my shorts I won't tell him anything never did never will. I haven't heard that talk lately on some of those usual sites found it amusing


----------

